# Roll Call for Smoke on the Beach - April 21-22



## LarryWolfe (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll be there along with Finney and Rev Jr. on "BBQ-4-U.com Competition Team".

Captain Morgan, Jack W. and Walter SC will be there as well on the "Captain Morgan and the Misfits" comp team!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 6, 2006)

Big GQ will be there as a judge.


----------



## Finney (Feb 6, 2006)

What Larry said.  :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm going to be in a Barbecue Competition???

Ultra Cool!!!

What are we cooking and what do we win??

I got some really boss recipes for hamburgers and hot dogs!

 :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 


Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 6, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> I'm going to be in a Barbecue Competition???
> 
> Ultra Cool!!!
> 
> ...



Answer : we is cooking Q , win : braggin rights !!
Man this is gonna be funnn!!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2006)

:bump: 
Anybody else going?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2006)

Now that pisses me off.


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2006)

YaYa said:
			
		

> I was looking forward to going but my partner and I decided to go to Hemingway for the Shag Festival ( He's always wanted to compete there ) - we'll be in Dillon and Columbia in May.


   :-X


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 3, 2006)

YaYa said:
			
		

> I was looking forward to going but my partner and I decided to go to Hemingway for the Shag Festival ( He's always wanted to compete there ) - we'll be in Dillon and Columbia in May.




That is of course your choice to make , good luck with it. But I perfer Smoke on the Beach , and am realy looking forward to being there with everybody.


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 3, 2006)

YaYa said:
			
		

> I was looking forward to going but my partner and I decided to go to Hemingway for the Shag Festival ( He's always wanted to compete there ) - we'll be in Dillon and Columbia in May.



I've always had a hankering to do the Shag Festival too.  It's a great contest and the Friday Night hoot is a blast.  I judged it last year.  First time I ever had to pick the best out of 40 samples of basically the same BBQ.  It was the toughest contest for me to judge last year.  Make sure you get to Scotts outside of town before you leave.  Some of the best Q I've had in a while.  Watch out though, that stuff is hot! :eep: 

Good Q and Good Luck !

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 3, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'll be there along with Finney and Rev Jr. on "BBQ-4-U.com Competition Team".
> 
> Captain Morgan, Jack W. and Walter SC will be there as well on the "Captain Morgan and the Misfits" comp team!


 If you guys will buy me a ticket I'll be there  . Looks like I might be In New Orleans cleanin' up the mess, =D> , It sounds like a lot of fun  Or I could just hitchhike :!:


----------



## Finney (Mar 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like hitchhiking might be the way to go.
If you can get there... Cappie has a cooler full of beer.
There's a rumor that someone will make crawfish ABTs... of course that was supposed to happen there last Sept and we still haven't seen them. #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you make it to SOTB Puff, bring safety goggles.  We'll explain later.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 4, 2006)

I hear they are having security check-points this year and are confiscating all bungee chords.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I hear they are having security check-points this year and are confiscating all bungee chords.



 :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you make it to SOTB Puff, bring safety goggles.  We'll explain later.[/quote:2nljpnen] I listened to the pod cast, heard something about flying bungy cords


----------



## BigGQ (Mar 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> There's a rumor that someone will make crawfish ABTs... of course that was supposed to happen there last Sept and we still haven't seen them. #-o



Biq GQ is planning on joining the smoke...as a judge this year.  Will hang and play all night too.  And if your good little monkeys, I might make the crawfish ABTs this time.  That is if I'm not too tired from helping your guys mangle the alphabet soup tent from last year!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem Garland, I sold that PITA tent!


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 5, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is sounding more and more fun by the minute!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 5, 2006)

We have a Team


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> We have a Team


Listen to the Pod Cast and then you can decide. #-o 

We may not be much of a team... but we've got a trophy. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're famous at SOTB though!  We had ambulances there!    

We're gonna have another trophy soon brother!  Hope the Capn' Morgan & his Misfits get one as well, just smaller than ours!   8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're famous at SOTB though!  We had ambulances there!    

We're gonna have another trophy soon brother!  Hope the Capn' Morgan & his Misfits get one as well, just smaller than ours!   8-[[/quote:2dcbw8a0]
Mos Def.


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're famous at SOTB though!  We had ambulances there!    

We're gonna have another *trophy* soon brother!  *Hope the Capn' Morgan & his Misfits get one as well, just smaller than ours!*   8-[[/quote:1ycmyij7]
Well, we've got an edge.  Garland is judging, and he thinks Cappie's "Q" is _mushy_. :taunt:


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we've got an edge.  Garland is judging, and he thinks Cappie's "Q" is _mushy_. :taunt:[/quote:lqef3klg]

But I digress and quote Captain Morgan..."He said it was the best Q he's ever tasted and yes he's had mine".  :razz:    Good luck catching up fellas. 

Jack


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we've got an edge.  Garland is judging, and he thinks Cappie's "Q" is _mushy_. :taunt:[/quote:e4ajiojw]

*But I digress and quote Captain Morgan..."He said it was the best Q he's ever tasted and yes he's had mine".*  :razz:    Good luck catching up fellas. 

Jack[/quote:e4ajiojw]

Sounds like an old quote.  8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*But I digress and quote Captain Morgan..."He said it was the best Q he's ever tasted and yes he's had mine".*  :razz:    Good luck catching up fellas. 

Jack[/quote:2j40o68i]

Sounds like an old quote.  8-[[/quote:2j40o68i]

SOTB was April,  SCBA workshops were in July.  Advantage...J Misfit.


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*But I digress and quote Captain Morgan..."He said it was the best Q he's ever tasted and yes he's had mine".*  :razz:    Good luck catching up fellas. 

Jack[/quote:33vsybo6]

Sounds like an old quote.  8-[[/quote:33vsybo6]

SOTB was April,  SCBA workshops were in July.  Advantage...J Misfit.[/quote:33vsybo6]
Wrong... SOTB was in Sept.  You were there judging dummy. #-o


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like an old quote.  8-[[/quote:8a3wgod5]

SOTB was April,  SCBA workshops were in July.  Advantage...J Misfit.[/quote:8a3wgod5]
Wrong... SOTB was in Sept.  You were there judging dummy. #-o[/quote:8a3wgod5]

D'OH  #-o  #-o 

Twice a year is tough to keep up with.  I gotta go shut up now!

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're famous at SOTB though!  We had ambulances there!    

We're gonna have another trophy soon brother!  Hope the Capn' Morgan & his Misfits get one as well, just smaller than ours!   8-[[/quote:1vx8kzn7]


Them is fightin words there , I say Captain Morgan and us Misfits are coming away with the BIG trophy this time around even if I have to pull out some old recipies from my days as a Carolina Swiner to help make that happen and I got em all!!!  [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Them is fightin words there , I say Captain Morgan and us Misfits are coming away with the BIG trophy this time around even if I have to pull out some old recipies from my days as a Carolina Swiner to help make that happen and I got em all!!!  [-X[/quote:17e0dfdt]

Ya'll will be in good shape, Cappy's got a proven award winning recipe of his own!!!  That's why they call him the Captain!


----------



## Finney (Mar 6, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like an old quote.  8-[[/quote:2q1moeon]

SOTB was April,  SCBA workshops were in July.  Advantage...J Misfit.[/quote:2q1moeon]
Wrong... SOTB was in Sept.  You were there judging dummy. #-o[/quote:2q1moeon]

D'OH  #-o  #-o 

Twice a year is tough to keep up with.  I gotta go shut up now!

Jack[/quote:2q1moeon]

It's all good, and all fun. =D> 
At least we're on the same team this coming weekend. :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like an old quote.  8-[[/quote:1d60uj67]

SOTB was April,  SCBA workshops were in July.  Advantage...J Misfit.[/quote:1d60uj67]
Wrong... SOTB was in Sept.  You were there judging dummy. #-o[/quote:1d60uj67]

D'OH  #-o  #-o 

Twice a year is tough to keep up with.  I gotta go shut up now!

Jack[/quote:1d60uj67]

It's all good, and all fun. =D> 
At least we're on the same team this coming weekend. :!:[/quote:1d60uj67]

 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:

I'm good.  See you Friday!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2006)

will do, looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> will do, looking forward to seeing you.


_translated from Cappie speak:_ "If you're going to take my trophy"... "Die, die, die". :-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 8, 2006)

JTsBBQ said:
			
		

> JT's BBQ will be there in April. This is one of our favorite events!!! Please stop by and say hello............all are welcome
> 
> 
> JT's BBQ
> "Southern Que...at it's Finest"



Look forward to meeting you!  Come on over and have some of Garlands famous crawfish stuffed ABT's.  Hell, they're so good I'm still waiting from last year for them.  Oh, I forgot..............he never made them!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have a trophy.  I have a ribbon.  A ribbon that, this year, is worth
a hundred bucks.  When I won it, it was worth....a ribbon.

Meanwhile, I'm just trying to get into the money.  Ribbons are cool, money rocks.


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have a trophy.  I have a ribbon.  A ribbon that, this year, is worth
a hundred bucks.  When I won it, it was worth....a ribbon.

Meanwhile, I'm just trying to get into the money.  Ribbons are cool, money rocks.[/quote:2b9hb3v1]
I meant a trophy from this year............ _dumb ass_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2006)

I know what you meant, penis breath.   When I unleash Walter on you, you're going to feel like you imported the chief export of Chuck Norris...
pain.


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I know what you meant, penis breath.   When I unleash Walter on you, you're going to feel like you imported the chief export of Chuck Norris...
> pain.


Can you say, *"penis breath"* in this section of the forum?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2006)

That's it, your banned.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I know what you meant, penis breath.   When I unleash Walter on you, you're going to feel like you imported the chief export of Chuck Norris...
> pain.



We got Woody in our corner, that man knows how to inflict pain with some bungee cords.  Chuck Norris ain't got nuttin' on my man with the cords!


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That's it, your banned.


I was here before you.... and I'll be here after you.  :rant:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I know what you meant, penis breath.   When I unleash Walter on you, you're going to feel like you imported the chief export of Chuck Norris...
> pain.




Chuck Norris is a whimp compared to me , when the Captain says get him I will. [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 8, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gonna bark when he says bark too?  #-o


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gonna bark when he says bark too?  #-o[/quote:sx1jamat]

I AM THE BIG DOG!!  WOOF, WOOF!!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back off... Misfit boy.
We'll have Garland pound you.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1iv9kxgs]I know what you meant, penis breath.   When I unleash Walter on you, you're going to feel like you imported the chief export of Chuck Norris...
> pain.



We got Woody in our corner, that man knows how to inflict pain with some bungee cords.  Chuck Norris ain't got nuttin' on my man with the cords![/quote:1iv9kxgs]

Now that`s funny!! LOL :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2006)

Garland is on your team?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 8, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I AM THE BIG DOG!!  WOOF, WOOF!!!![/quote:2hwrtljh]

Cappy get the dog collar out and walk Walter around at SOTB, PLEASE!  [-o<


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Garland is on your team?


No... you don't think I would sacrafice a team member do you. #-o


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy ?? Well at 400 lbs 5 ft 10 inch I aint been called that in quite a while!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 8, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cappy, you'd better bring ALOT of beer!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2006)

Walter is guarding my beer.   I remember when a guy tried to get a beer out of my cooler.  We call him "Nubby" now.


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5'-10"???  Those platform shoes finally come in? :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I might have flat feet but they aint that bad yet LOL


----------

